# Earthshaker



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Bitz box special. 
A year or so ago i built my first basilisk. Enclosed model using a baneblade turret on a basi chassis. Never figured out what to do with the original gun and shield. Wanted to build an emplacement but was never happy with the bases i had built. Decided on a towed emplacement but couldn't find wheels i liked. Until i saw a pic of a Russian 205mm howitzer on a tracked carriage. Here is my take on it. 








Out of interest here is the basi that caused all the trouble








Here is an image of the original gun.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

dude, i absolutly love that idea, i want to make one now, except use it for my orksies, and the bitz box bassy is pretty awsome.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice conversion. Clever track construction as well. 

What is the model in the background of the second picture?


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

That is awesome!
Love both the models, have some rep.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

That is a really cool bits box bash. This gives me some ideas on how to create a cannon battery for my orks. Paint it up so we can see it in all its glory.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

humakt said:


> Nice conversion. Clever track construction as well.
> 
> What is the model in the background of the second picture?


Demon princess of slanessh. Based off Reaper 'Sophie the Succubus' mini with hive tyrant bonesword arm and gs tentacles and scything talon calws and mutant sprue mouths on the ends


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

man she looks bad ass. in the good kind of way.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

dude, can you send me details on how you built the towable chassis? i want 10 of these for my siege regiment.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

shaantitus said:


> Demon princess of slanessh. Based off Reaper 'Sophie the Succubus' mini with hive tyrant bonesword arm and gs tentacles and scything talon calws and mutant sprue mouths on the ends


Slaneesh loves the breast implants....


As to the OP conversions, they are awesome dude.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The field piece is painted


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

truely beautiful work, thanks for posting the painted pics


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Very good! Simple but effective. Do i see Leman Russ Battle cannons?

SGMAlice


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I like it but the rear spars seem to big for a simple towing limber but they have a recoil stop ram under them and the ladder on the side would prevent the spars from being dropped down to dig into the ground. 

I have been in a similar situation for a while too since I have 12 or 15 bassy kits and I'm planning to do at least 6 of them as enclosed compartments and I decided to use scratch build the compartment and gun so I could use the earthshakers for emplacements or something but I didn't wanna just do the big plus sign legs. I think i might just have to try out your idea though it now has me thinking of some sort of compact tracked mechanicus artillery gun that uses a short barrel earthshaker.


----------

